# Fish ID



## JustinR (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi,

what's the species here at 1:47 ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xra4PY ... 7Jr8HSgpro


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think that very nice blue and black barred male with black in the dorsal is a Cynotilapia. At 1:47

There is a BB male M. Zebra at 7:30 which doesn't have the black dorsal and they have a fuller body

Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Masimbwe" has a yellow tail, another blue and black barred also in the video at 0:52

Also some blue Labeotropheus fuelleborni, lots of really nice blue Mbuna.

Aurora type yellow and light blue at 2:20


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Some type of zebra???

Do these look similar??


----------



## JustinR (Oct 10, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> Some type of zebra???
> 
> Do these look similar??
> View attachment 3
> ...


Yes that does look very similar. What kind of zebra are those?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

These are some of our metriaclima sp. blue dolphin manda....aka giant demasoni. The males get about 7" in length and a little darker when not excited. I'm not saying this is what it is, it just looks similar.
Noki has a good suggestion also, some type of cynotilapia.
So many look a likes. This is why buying fish with no name and trying to identify them later is just about impossible.

Here is a pic of a female manda strutting her stuff.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Metriaclima sp. ''Dolphin'' Manda......not blue dolphin. Sorry about the typo.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Found this from the video makers of the type of spectacular male at 1:47 in the video which they name as Cynotilapia zebroides "Masimbwe Islet"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676444473505792000
The Cynotilapia has the BB and black dorsal, while the Metriaclima BB Zebra has a light blue dorsal, and the Elongatus has a yellow tail. Those differences are how they can tell each other apart in nature. If you don't know where the fish come from it gets very confusing to ID.


----------

